# For those of you who like Vintage lights



## wjv (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Offgridled (Mar 8, 2017)

Classic indeed!!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 9, 2017)

Loved seeing those !

Wish they were somewhat Larger,
so I could read them with my tired old eyes.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 9, 2017)

The dog supply house ad answered a couple of questions I had. 
I thought hi-bred was the line of accessories... and now know it's called a hi-bred comet. 
Mile long beam? Please, hardly. But it was likely one of the best throwers in the 1950's that led to Eveready and Rayovac stepping it up. 

I chuckled that "batteries 6 for 99¢" or "hi power batteries 6 for 75¢"... good stuff.

I have a light shown in the Olin/Bond ad with only Olin on it. Reportedly some only had Bond on them. But most had Olin _and _ Bond on the tailcap.


----------



## wjv (Mar 9, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I chuckled that "batteries 6 for 99¢" or "hi power batteries 6 for 75¢"... good stuff.



And they were all "Leak Proof". . . .


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 9, 2017)

I had the Rayovac Workhorse 2D...it was my first flashlight.


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 14, 2017)

I had a Rayovac Workhorse too.....mine was a 3D. It was indeed a much brighter light than any of the plastic Evereadys or metal Sportsman Rayovacs of the day. I carried all the extra heft of the thing on a hiking trip when I first got it just to show up all the other Scouts who were mostly carrying those 2D military sidewinders. I wonder if the 3 cell versions were any higher wattage than the 2 cell Workhorses, or if they just had longer runtime.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting them up, some great adverts love the depictions of the beams power


----------



## MAD777 (Mar 16, 2017)

This is GREAT! 
It means there were flashaholics back then! But they didn't have a website.


----------



## Gene (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for these wjv. Really neat to see these old ads. I still have the middle Eveready light in the ad with the falcon. It's in almost mint condition and modded to run 6V 10W GH24 bulbs with 2XCR123 cells. Good stuff!


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 18, 2017)

How could I miss this!! I have two of the lights from the first ad, Dynalite's! I love em. Maybe I can grab a picture of the one that isn't in storage and put it up. 

Thank you wjv, these are very cool, and is not seen the Dynalite ad before

Edit:
















Not sure why these aren't working.

The urls seem right

http://imgur.com/bpIAUvd
http://imgur.com/y3O0d2T
http://imgur.com/pTK8Z33


----------



## noboneshotdog (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow! Fantastic advertising. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Minimoog (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks again. Gives me a fix of vintage when I am away from my lights! Why is it that old lights get me more excited than any new one? I just love the oldies!


----------



## irongate (Mar 18, 2017)

Minimoog said:


> Thanks again. Gives me a fix of vintage when I am away from my lights! Why is it that old lights get me more excited than any new one? I just love the oldies!



Maybe that is why some of us collect those old lights, just something classic about them to the eyes.


----------



## wjv (Aug 3, 2017)

Links Restored


----------

